
Emails show the meatpacking industry drafted executive order to keep plants open - hhs
https://www.propublica.org/article/emails-show-the-meatpacking-industry-drafted-an-executive-order-to-keep-plants-open
======
LatteLazy
A lot (most?) legislation is written by industry (or other) lobby groups. This
has been the case for a while. I guess an executive order is a little
different. But it's the same principle really...

